
Why Airplane Boarding Got So Ridiculous - howard941
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/05/heres-why-airplane-boarding-got-so-ridiculous.html
======
mikro2nd
In News From A Near Future:

Airlines discover (by means of queueing theory, modelling and big data
analysis) that if _they pay you_ a small fee -- in the form of a tiny discount
on your ticket (a few dollars) -- for _putting your luggage in the cargo hold_
instead of taking it on-board with you, they save tons of money because planes
get to load/unload faster, so reducing their time at the gate, essentially
trading their gate-time for your baggage-claim time, so increasing
profitability.

Seriously, these fads come and go like the order that shelves are stocked in
supermarkets. It's all just a fashion industry and frequently only the
thinnest of actual data/logic to back up some accountant/marketer's assertions
that _it is so_. Watch in a few years' time when the fashion reverses...

